
So you inherited an AWS account - forrestbrazeal
https://medium.com/swlh/so-you-inherited-an-aws-account-e5fe6550607d
======
cddotdotslash
Author here. Thanks for posting - happy to answer questions. I wrote this
because I've been handed accounts like this before and it felt like there was
no clear set of steps for simultaneously securing the account while not
causing production systems to implode.

------
bifrost
This is one of the problems I set out to solve with Hashplane, this happens to
a LOT of orgs heh.

